# 6 plants 1000 watts and a noobie



## smitherz18 (Mar 8, 2009)

what up riu starting my first journal a little late but better than never, im in day 40 of flowering tell me whatcha u guys think. any advice on these strains they are afghan kush,and bigbud feminized


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello, welcome to Rollitup. Great looking plant there.


----------



## blzbob (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey smitherz welcome to RIU. Sweet looking little girls you have there, way to grow.


----------



## smitherz18 (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks guys hopefully this will put me out of the war on terrorism ha ha no more buying, atleast for now..


----------



## dbo24242 (Mar 9, 2009)

hey smithers, I'm pretty much in the same boat, but more like 11 plants and 1000 watts


----------



## smitherz18 (Mar 10, 2009)

thats kinda the route i wanted to go but one turned herm on me and the others never sprouted, got 9 ladies itching to go in the flowering room


----------



## c law (Mar 10, 2009)

wow got some nice babes on your hands there
like the second pic


----------



## smitherz18 (Mar 12, 2009)

the new ladies with some full on frontal and a partial top shot 10 days from the juicing room ,aka the flowering room


----------



## smitherz18 (Mar 12, 2009)

all plants are 3 1/2 weeks from clone


----------



## smitherz18 (Mar 16, 2009)

update day 48, just started to flush with botanicare clearex, anyone have any experience with this product, would love to hear from u guys about this, just to throw in i just sampled some 6 week nugs and omg!!!! maybe just because im partial to my own bud,,, u know


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 16, 2009)

All I can say is SWEET !!!!


----------



## smitherz18 (Mar 22, 2009)

sup guys been al ittle bust with clones veggies and flowering plants, oh did i mention drying buds, sorry just like a little kid all over again here are some pics from the other day, comment away letm know whatcha guys think,, constructive critisizm welcome

heres one not quite ready just love to show her off!!! ha






a short top off a bigbud , her top was redy but her legs are still going






whats left of her.. hoping for a good weight off this one






a sample nug taken 3 days prior






what u see here is everything ive taken so far 1 kush(front and back right half) and the top off my fat momma)






final harvest pics to come for those who wanna see..


----------



## Tehycan (Aug 2, 2009)

Might be a bit late here but how did the final harvest go?


----------



## smitherz18 (Aug 2, 2009)

20 oz dry and sum change.. hince free smoke and mo money


----------



## jenni8675309 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice, doesnt like you're a noob. Youve done very well


----------



## smitherz18 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks alot jenny, by the way my band can never get away from the bar without sumone yelling play sum tomy tutone. its one of my favs. good growin to ya


----------

